# HDMI stopped working



## storm5guy (Oct 7, 2007)

We had the H20-100 installed back in October, and its been running fine using a HDMI to DVI cable and the latest software. Just a few weeks ago, the HDMI port suddenly stopped working.

I was able to check everything and the tv and cable are both fine, and the receiver is outputting component video fine. I didn't know if other people are having issues with this, or if D* could do something about it.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

So you connected another HDMI device to the same HDMI input on the TV that the HR was connected and it worked? 

You also tried a different Cable? 

Have you tried a menu, RBR reset, or power cycle the box?

What model TV.

More information please.

Or simply the box is bad and you need to contact DirecTV.


----------



## gb4fan (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the same problem. Works with component but not HDMI. I have no other devices that use HDMI so there is nothing I can check it with. I tried recycling the box, unplugging the TV, switching cables but nothing happens . Since the TV (LCD Westinghouse) is mounted to the wall the simpliest solution was to just switch to component.


----------



## storm5guy (Oct 7, 2007)

Basically I just connected my neighbors HDMI DVD player with the same wire, and it worked fine. I haven't tried any of the resets yet, so I will do that before I contact D*.



HDTVsportsfan said:


> So you connected another HDMI device to the same HDMI input on the TV that the HR was connected and it worked?
> 
> You also tried a different Cable?
> 
> ...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, it's worth a try and it only takes a few minutes.

What model TV?


----------



## storm5guy (Oct 7, 2007)

The RBR Reset didn't do it, but will try the others when I get some more time.

The TV is a Sony Grand WEGA, and I'm pretty sure the model number is KF-60WE610.



HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well, it's worth a try and it only takes a few minutes.
> 
> What model TV?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There are a lot of instances where HDMI handshake issues cause problems. Why it worked before and not now, I don't know. I think your TV is about 4 years old. When it comes to HDMI, that's the stone age. I'd use component if I was you.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

Same thing EXACTLY happened to me. I had H20-100 and one day my HDMI just stopped working. I also have an HDMI to DVI cable to my wall mounted TV.

I tried EVERYTHING under the sun. Finally called D* cust support and sat on the phone while they told me to try everything I previously had. (RBR, unplug, different cables, tv settings, different TV, etc)

The final solution was the D* tech swapping my H20-100 for a H21-100. No problems since. The tech also said they were having TONS of problems with HDMI and the H20-100. So you and I aren't alone. 

I'd suggest going through the support process to get a new box (H21-XXX), if you have the protection plan it's free.


----------



## garskjt15 (Jan 22, 2007)

had the same exact issue with my HR20-700 also. HDMI was working just fine
for about 5 months and then one day it was dead. Component cable works just
fine though. I think a lot of these HDMI ports have just fried out on people's receivers. Sucks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have one HR20-700 that will only output over HDMI to the HDMI Port #1 on my plasma. It won't work on Port #2, and any other device I try on Port #1 of the TV won't work. I've heard about HDMI handshaking, but .... this goes beyond that ... it seems like this HR20 is MARRIED to my TV's HDMI Port 1 and won't let go!


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I have one HR20-700 that will only output over HDMI to the HDMI Port #1 on my plasma. It won't work on Port #2, and any other device I try on Port #1 of the TV won't work. I've heard about HDMI handshaking, but .... this goes beyond that ... it seems like this HR20 is MARRIED to my TV's HDMI Port 1 and won't let go!


I hate to be the DIVORCE JUDGE 
back to topic:
Since the july update both my h-20 100 boxes have had issues with Hdmi,
then after every software update i would re-hook up my Hdmi cables and they would work for like 2 hours then thats it.


----------



## doudis2 (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh well. It took component with it. The composite still works. DTV is sending a new (hopefully) H20-100. I like the OTA capabilities. Cost me $21.95 to have the new one fedexed out 2 day. Should get it tomorrow.


----------

